
What "Sent from my iPhone" really means - duck
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2500-lets-be-honest-sent-from-my
======
adolph
Some ideas:

1\. I has iPhone!

2\. I don't know what an email signature is.

3\. I'm not bothering to figure things out.

4\. Default is great for me!

~~~
ugh
5\. I’m Steve Jobs

------
ryansloan
I usually change mine to "Sent from my mobile" or "Sent from (xxx) xxx-xxxx" I
keep a line like this for two reasons, one of which _is_ proofreading related,
but the more important is to let them know that the reason for my terse reply
is not because I don't care or I'm upset, it's because I'm in transit (or just
away from my desk).

~~~
DanHulton
I wish I could upvote this more. I'm off to change mine to the phone # one
now.

------
da5e
I like it. Then if they're abrupt, I know it's to avoid typing not anger.

~~~
JunkDNA
I agree. I keep it on because I worry that the auto-correct is going to
substitute a really unfortunate word for what I intend and I won't catch it
when proofreading.

